# and the idiot of the day award goes to.....



## rnelson5 (Jan 15, 2016)

THIS GUY!!

http://theexaminer.com/stories/news/local-teen-faces-federal-charges-whooping-crane-killings


----------



## flatsmaster (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep ..... Senseless


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 15, 2016)

Folks like him make us all look bad hope gets some jail plus loose his hunting priviliges


----------



## dbean43 (Jan 15, 2016)

6mo in fed prison yikes!!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

Nolo contender/ first time offender/


----------



## jritchey65 (Jan 15, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> Nolo contender/ first time offender/



Hope hes got a good lawyer because if hes dumb enough to shoot those cranes then he dang sure wont know to plead nolo


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 15, 2016)

He is definitely an idiot.


----------



## capt stan (Jan 15, 2016)

Heard some shooting up river from me last week...30 min later I saw a pelican floating by belly up.. idiots are everywhere...


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2016)

capt stan said:


> Heard some shooting up river from me last week...30 min later I saw a pelican floating by belly up.. idiots are everywhere...


I have seen some pelicans with as many as 10 leg bands. The would be sure to collect them and wear them


----------



## capt stan (Jan 15, 2016)

Look on his left leg(as you look at picture)..This one landed on my boat a few years ago..BANDED...


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 15, 2016)

Took a pic of this guy in the keys last year


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Are Pelicans good to eat?


----------



## billy336 (Jan 15, 2016)

Pelicans often get banded when they are released from rehab. As you can see, the bird above has a jacked up foot.


----------



## billy336 (Jan 15, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Are Pelicans good to eat?



Bout the same as whooping cranes. Served with a side of fried sea turtle and gopher tortoise stew


----------



## Kdad (Jan 15, 2016)

Manatee soup is good too


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 15, 2016)

There are only about 600 of these birds alive in the U.S. today. Talk about more fuel for the antis. The more i read about this kid, the worse it gets......


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 15, 2016)

I heard whooping cranes taste kind of like a cross between a bald eagle and an osprey


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 15, 2016)

Found this poor guy on Butler last year during snipe season. However, he didn't appear to have been shot, kind of strange.

Happy now?


----------



## one hogman (Jan 15, 2016)

The Boy might have thought they were Sandhill cranes which are hunted some places, Too much judgement on here, Would you pose with a bunch of illegal birds for a pic if you knew they were illegal


----------



## oops1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Found this poor guy on Butler last year during snipe season. However, he didn't appear to have been shot, kind of strange.



Kinda makes it look like you shot it laying your gun on it and all.. Not sayin you did.. Jus sayin


----------



## across the river (Jan 15, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> There are only about 600 of these birds alive in the U.S. today. Talk about more fuel for the antis. The more i read about this kid, the worse it gets......



Notice the picture in the article……. from Facebook.   I don't know if it is a generational thing or what, but these young guys can't wait to get on Facebook, or ducks.org, or a forum an tell everybody what, where, what type, and how many birds they have been killing.  When I was late teens and early twenties, I and the guys I hunted with did every thing we could to make people think we weren't killing ducks, especially if we were killing them on public land.  We picked up every shell and made sure to tear down any blind we had built and hide it in the woods.  If we were hunting an area of a lake that had a muddy bank, we would even carry a rake in the boat, so we could rake down all the boot tracks and activity we made, to make it difficult for people who just rode by to tell we had hunted there.   My dad didn't hunt, but I remember lying to him if he asked if me if we had any luck, because I knew he had a buddy that duck hunted.  I didn't want that guy to ask if I had been hunting, and have my dad  reveal that we had been killing birds. I knew that was more competition, because I knew they guy had a decent idea of where I would be hunting.  A lesson for those of you who haven't figured it out yet, the best thing you can do for yourself if you finds public birds is keep your mouth shut.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 16, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Kinda makes it look like you shot it laying your gun on it and all.. Not sayin you did.. Jus sayin



it was the only thing I had for size comparison at the time a regular picture didn't do it justice.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 16, 2016)

across the river said:


> Notice the picture in the article……. from Facebook.   I don't know if it is a generational thing or what, but these young guys can't wait to get on Facebook, or ducks.org, or a forum an tell everybody what, where, what type, and how many birds they have been killing.  When I was late teens and early twenties, I and the guys I hunted with did every thing we could to make people think we weren't killing ducks, especially if we were killing them on public land.  We picked up every shell and made sure to tear down any blind we had built and hide it in the woods.  If we were hunting an area of a lake that had a muddy bank, we would even carry a rake in the boat, so we could rake down all the boot tracks and activity we made, to make it difficult for people who just rode by to tell we had hunted there.   My dad didn't hunt, but I remember lying to him if he asked if me if we had any luck, because I knew he had a buddy that duck hunted.  I didn't want that guy to ask if I had been hunting, and have my dad  reveal that we had been killing birds. I knew that was more competition, because I knew they guy had a decent idea of where I would be hunting.  A lesson for those of you who haven't figured it out yet, the best thing you can do for yourself if you finds public birds is keep your mouth shut.



YOUBETYA


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 16, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Took a pic of this guy in the keys last year



nice mount it almost looks real


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 16, 2016)

one hogman said:


> The Boy might have thought they were Sandhill cranes which are hunted some places, Too much judgement on here, Would you pose with a bunch of illegal birds for a pic if you knew they were illegal


Have you done any research on the matter?? He knew what they were.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2016)

Beta Tau789 said:


> Found this poor guy on Butler last year during snipe season. However, he didn't appear to have been shot, kind of strange
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2016)

one hogman said:


> The Boy might have thought they were Sandhill cranes which are hunted some places, Too much judgement on here, Would you pose with a bunch of illegal birds for a pic if you knew they were illegal



And I also could identify migratory birds on the wing before I shot them at that age.  Come on are you defending him?

Obviously if he was charged they don't hunt em in the eastern Texas district where he was arrested.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 16, 2016)

one hogman said:


> Would you pose with a bunch of illegal birds for a pic if you knew they were illegal




happens all the time.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> And I also could identify migratory birds on the wing before I shot them at that age.  Come on are you defending him?



Especially a giant white crane


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2016)

Throwback said:


> happens all the time.



ALL the time.   by these same folks who just wake up one morning and call there friend and say "Hey lets go duck huntin"  

      Yea Yea,, I know yall gona say we were all new at one time but we didn't get out the polaroid and document questionable activity then go get the pictures developed and take em straight to the local newspaper for them to print a blow by blow takedown on the front page for the law to use to incarcerate our little butts.......


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> ALL the time.   by these same folks who just wake up one morning and call there friend and say "Hey lets go duck huntin"
> 
> Yea Yea,, I know yall gona say we were all new at one time but we didn't get out the polaroid and document questionable activity then go get the pictures developed and take em straight to the local newspaper for them to print a blow by blow takedown on the front page for the law to use to incarcerate our little butts.......



 Boy you are on a roll today!! You must not be west this weekend.....


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2016)

Na, just sittin in ga killin a limit of cranes.......


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 16, 2016)

Yea, i was on a roll and a little worked up.  Ive calmed down.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Are Pelicans good to eat?



NO!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 17, 2016)

one hogman said:


> The Boy might have thought they were Sandhill cranes which are hunted some places, Too much judgement on here, Would you pose with a bunch of illegal birds for a pic if you knew they were illegal



This is what I was thinking.  We can't hunt sandhills in Georgia because they are afraid we might mistake a whooping crane for a sandhill.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sounds like the guys that shot a bunch of Tundra Swans in VA saying they were snow geese.  Where is Darwin when you need him?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

WOODIE13 said:


> Sounds like the guys that shot a bunch of Tundra Swans in VA saying they were snow geese.  Where is Darwin when you need him?



How do you cook a swan????


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> How do you cook a swan????



Ask the boys that hunt the Sound in N. Carolina.  They are legal and taken there.  I need to check that one off of my bucket list before it is outlawed.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 18, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> How do you cook a swan????



You don't


----------



## Lightnrod (Jan 18, 2016)

Hunted Sand Hill Cranes during the week of Thanksgiving this year while in Oklahoma. Guide friend invited a couple of us to bring our kids for a free buddy hunt. A SHC hunt came up in Kansas and we said we would like to try. During the three hour drive up at 2:30 in the morning, had to buy licences, and take a mandatory SHC and Whooping crane ID test on the old smart phone. Distinctly remember one of the answers was that it was finable up to 100,000 dollars for killing a Whooping crane. When we got to Kansas the guys we hunted with said there were about five WC that were feeding with the SHC and if they came in we weren't shooting anything. By the way, fat fingers and tests don't mix with smart phones in a moving vehicle.


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 18, 2016)

Off topic...but did anyone else notice the article said the boy was "seen with a hunting RIFLE and claimed to be hunting geese"? LOL. I guess the authors of "The Examiner" are non-hunting folk. Probably the same libtards that don't know what an "automatic weapon" is.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 18, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Off topic...but did anyone else notice the article said the boy was "seen with a hunting RIFLE and claimed to be hunting geese"? LOL. I guess the authors of "The Examiner" are non-hunting folk. Probably the same libtards that don't know what an "automatic weapon" is.


Good Point


----------



## Throwback (Jan 18, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Off topic...but did anyone else notice the article said the boy was "seen with a hunting RIFLE and claimed to be hunting geese"? LOL. I guess the authors of "The Examiner" are non-hunting folk. Probably the same libtards that don't know what an "automatic weapon" is.



i agree with your point but he could have shot them with a rifle.


----------



## ByrdDog76 (Jan 18, 2016)

birddog52 said:


> Folks like him make us all look bad hope gets some jail plus loose his hunting priviliges



I agrevery timeverything but the jail time. Yes he makes all hunters look bad in the eyes of the anti's but a court of law isnt the place for making a political statement. He is an eighteen year old kid that screwed up. He didn't stick up a Gas Station or kill someone driving drunk, he broke a game law. I'm sure that they can find a much more deserving candidate to take that spot in the pokey.

Take his rights to hunt for a period of time, give him a nice fat fine, and give him enough community service that he will get sick whenever he sees a piece of paper on the side of the road.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 18, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Off topic...but did anyone else notice the article said the boy was "seen with a hunting RIFLE and claimed to be hunting geese"? LOL. I guess the authors of "The Examiner" are non-hunting folk. Probably the same libtards that don't know what an "automatic weapon" is.



If he would not have killed them then there would not have been anything for the libtards to write about.........


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 18, 2016)

It appears that the young man was either stupid ignorant or all the above. He was stupid for shooting the WC that part is for sure. But in the article he confessed to shooting them and if it’s correct. If he confessed that he shot them to the GW and knew that it was illegal he was either stupid or maybe scared. Jail will do no good but probably make him worse. I don’t have the answer but this young man needs to be held accountable and he needs a man in his life to help guide him.   IMO


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 19, 2016)

To jail some kid for shooting a bird while millions of illegal aliens run free in our country just don't sit well with me.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 19, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> To jail some kid for shooting a bird while millions of illegal aliens run free in our country just don't sit well with me.



This


----------



## HookinLips (Jan 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> If he would not have killed them then there would not have been anything for the libtards to write about.........



Not defending the kid...he still gets the idiot of the day award. That's why I started my post with "Off topic, but..." It was just something I noticed.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 19, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> And I also could identify migratory birds on the wing before I shot them at that age.  Come on are you defending him?
> 
> Obviously if he was charged they don't hunt em in the eastern Texas district where he was arrested.



Yeah I am defending him,


----------



## one hogman (Jan 19, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Have you done any research on the matter?? He knew what they were.



So you talked to him???  MY POINT is so many of you are SO quick to pass judgement on someone especially on the waterfowl forum a LOT of times not knowing all the facts, if you doubt what I say just go back and read your posts.


----------



## one hogman (Jan 19, 2016)

Throwback said:


> happens all the time.



USUALLY out of Ignorance one way or the other


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 20, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> To jail some kid for shooting a bird while millions of illegal aliens run free in our country just don't sit well with me.


Exactly


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 20, 2016)

one hogman said:


> So you talked to him???  MY POINT is so many of you are SO quick to pass judgement on someone especially on the waterfowl forum a LOT of times not knowing all the facts, if you doubt what I say just go back and read your posts.



You are right.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 14, 2018)

He was fined $25,000 and five years of being barred from owning guns, hunting and fishing anywhere in the US, and sentenced to 200 hours of community service.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 14, 2018)

Quackmasterofgeorgia said:


> He was fined $25,000 and five years of being barred from owning guns, hunting and fishing anywhere in the US, and sentenced to 200 hours of community service.



so what youre telling us is "i didn't know" didn't work out as a defense.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 14, 2018)

and then his probation was revoked for shooting a hog out the window of a truck from a public road AND TOOK PICS AND POSTED THEM and then bashed a possum to death on the road. fine guy ya'll are defending.


https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-da...-11-months-federal-prison-breaking-probation/


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (Jan 14, 2018)

Throwback said:


> and then his probation was revoked for shooting a hog out the window of a truck from a public road AND TOOK PICS AND POSTED THEM and then bashed a possum to death on the road. fine guy ya'll are defending.
> 
> 
> https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-da...-11-months-federal-prison-breaking-probation/



I'm not defending him I wish they would have tried for the maximum. He knew exactly what he was doing, and said he was hunting geese with a 17hmr.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 14, 2018)

Throwback said:


> and then his probation was revoked for shooting a hog out the window of a truck from a public road AND TOOK PICS AND POSTED THEM and then bashed a possum to death on the road. fine guy ya'll are defending.
> 
> 
> https://www.texasmonthly.com/the-da...-11-months-federal-prison-breaking-probation/



Are u saying he should not have posted the pics. 
Houston we may have a problem child. Just saying.


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 14, 2018)

That punk sounds like pure trash(read the article in Throwback's link). I hope his has an extra rough time in prison. Maybe someone will shank that thug so he doesn't take another free breath of air. I'd bet he will be a burden on society for the rest of his trashy days.


----------



## asc (Jan 23, 2018)

They should give the kid a medal for shooting that hog..


----------



## Rulo (Jan 26, 2018)

across the river said:


> Notice the picture in the article……. from Facebook.   I don't know if it is a generational thing or what, but these young guys can't wait to get on Facebook, or ducks.org, or a forum an tell everybody what, where, what type, and how many birds they have been killing.  When I was late teens and early twenties, I and the guys I hunted with did every thing we could to make people think we weren't killing ducks, especially if we were killing them on public land.  We picked up every shell and made sure to tear down any blind we had built and hide it in the woods.  If we were hunting an area of a lake that had a muddy bank, we would even carry a rake in the boat, so we could rake down all the boot tracks and activity we made, to make it difficult for people who just rode by to tell we had hunted there.   My dad didn't hunt, but I remember lying to him if he asked if me if we had any luck, because I knew he had a buddy that duck hunted.  I didn't want that guy to ask if I had been hunting, and have my dad  reveal that we had been killing birds. I knew that was more competition, because I knew they guy had a decent idea of where I would be hunting.  A lesson for those of you who haven't figured it out yet, the best thing you can do for yourself if you finds public birds is keep your mouth shut.



Common sense to most of us but to some on here.......whether its ducks, bears, deer or stripers....and with this website as a platform..........they routinely "spill the beans" to show what "great" hunters they are........


----------

